
List of fruits and vegetables CONTAMINATED with pesticide residue - sahin-boydas
https://www.ewg.org/foodnews/about.php
======
eesmith
The actual title is "EWG's Shopper’s Guide to Pesticides in Produce™". The
given title here is clickbait.

------
aszantu
clickbait

